# Ahoy hoy



## Joshrm (May 3, 2019)

Name is Josh. Aussie. Huge music and film nerd. Open minded and like what my ears tell me I do. Don't believe in guilty pleasures, if I like it, it's for a reason. At work right now but not doing work.....  P.S Created a page called  "Binge worthy podcasts" if anyone digs that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, Josh!


----------

